# Ford Industrial Engine... 192 c.i.d. Diesel parts kit?



## TFPace (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have an old Vermeer ditcher that has a Ford Industrial Engine in it that is very weak.

I am having trouble finding a parts kit for this engine and was thinking that maybe some AS members may know of a source for me to check out...?

The internet is more ag-related... this engine is 4 cylinder and the ag tractors were 3-cylinder.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 29, 2011)

I found a little info at this link. Where in NC are you ?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...em0blY&usg=AFQjCNGKoKAr8YRGHklg1wrBoyYVK3ZYLA


----------



## TFPace (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello VA-Sawyer,

I'm 20 miles North of Winston-Salem... in Pinnacle, NC

Thanks for the link... I dropped by a old time auto parts store in Pilot Mountain.... Gilleys Auto and the owner said he could get all the parts I need, i.e. pistons, rings, bearings, oil pump. I have searched all over the net and found little if nothing. I don't know his source but he's 80 and done this all his life. They have a fully equipped machine shop too.

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 31, 2011)

*Ford 192 Gas Industrial*

Try these people for parts for the 192.

192 Ford Industrial Out of Frame Kit – 4 Cylinder Gas | AC Machining

I have also seen the 192 Ford 4 cylinder engine in 706B Allis Chalmers fork lifts and New Holland used it in their skid loaders, I think it was the model L778

Later
Dan


----------



## TFPace (Apr 1, 2011)

*Thanks*

Dan,

I appreciate your help.

Thank you,

Tom


----------

